# Help me build a cool encounter for the 2nd half of the 1st adventure



## Marcon (Nov 30, 2008)

After one session, my players just retrieved the case.  They did it diplomatically, one of them being Lord Shaaladel nephew and successfully convincing Shealis she was misguided in bringing the case back to her homeland, potentially by an infiltrated Shahalesti traitor (Hopefully, I was able to keep this vague enough not to derail anything in the long term).

Still, it was a very tense discussion, with the other characters waiting outside of Gabal's School while the elf sweat it out with Shealis inside.  What was funny was that, while the _players_ learned that their elf buddy was in fact a Shahalesti undercover agent very close to the royal family, their characters remain clueless since the elf decided to ask Diogenes to use a major illusion to make it seem like the charming wizard settled his long-time feud with Shealis in a rather spectacular way.  What they saw was Shealis dying off a Melf's Acid Arrow in front of the protesting bystanders.  Thus, the "official story" was that these two suddenly went at each other while the elf was talking Shealis into giving him the case.

But I digress, my real request here is I'm looking for an encounter I could throw at them just before they leave Gate Pass.  I'm not a big fan of having the Black Horse Bounty Hunters stalk them for what would make it 3 fights total (The one at the Poison Apple Pub and the one at the gauntlet being the other 2).  They creamed the Bounty Hunters at the pub by the way, to a point where Kathor was forced to ask for mercy so I figured the Gauntlet attack would be Kathor-less and would feature a pretty pissed off Renard.

So the encounter would need to meet the purpose of introducing Rantle and would ideally involve non-human enemies, just to remind them that this is still Dungeons and Dragons after all!  A loose Ragesian monstrous ally maybe? (But keep in mind they are a Level 2 party at this point).  I was thinking about something assaulting the Councilman Menash manor but then, they already face a "siege" situation in Act 5.

Any suggestions?

-Marcon


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 30, 2008)

What's the party composition like? I've got a variety of ideas, but it's best to tailor them to the mix of PC abilities.


----------



## Marcon (Nov 30, 2008)

RangerWickett said:


> What's the party composition like? I've got a variety of ideas, but it's best to tailor them to the mix of PC abilities.




I already talked in length about one of them being an Elf Warmage from Shahalesti and if you don't mind me being picky, I'd say this guy already had the spotlight on him during last session so I'd prefer something tailored to another PC.

What's left in the party?  We have a Human Cleric of the Aquiline Cross (Not sure if that is even possible!) turned Favored Soul for the remainder of his levels.  He was vaguely told by the Grand Priest of the Order to join the Resistance because he had a big role to play in the coming events.  Think "Prophecies and visions from the top of the hierarchy that this guy is potentially the savior of the world despite the fact that he's just a lowly cleric for now".  Hence the Favored Soul.  I'd say this player has also the most Role-Playing potential and was the one who worked his ass on a solid background.

The other 2 are pretty bland.  We have a Human Bard loosely affiliated with the Thieves' Guild and a Human Fighter working for the militia and with a strong penchant for alcohol (Downright alcoholism in fact, he just couldn't resist the courtesy drinks offered by Torrent in the pub and ended up being drunk at a critical moment).

Looking forward to work this out!

-Marcon


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 1, 2008)

Okay, first I'll propose the unlikely, over the top encounter. When the prisoner convoy is passing by the party (the time when normally the Black Horse would attack), a troll that fought its way into the city and has been in hiding tries to rescue the Ragesian soldiers. If you think your party is the heroic type, the city guards can call on them for help as the troll tears them apart. The troll has plenty of other people to beat up first, so the party can attack the troll without any of them being focused upon by a CR 5 monster.

You've got a bunch of Ragesian soldiers in chains who try to cause trouble as the troll frees them, and the troll ignores the first few hits since it can afford to as it breaks their chains. Once all the guards go down, Rantle can show up with a bunch of flasks of alchemist's fire (which he can say his sister the fire mage made), to help take down the troll.

Or better yet, molotov cocktails, so after the fight's over, and spare ones left, the PC alcoholic can drink.



Barring that, a group of goblin mercenaries shadowing mages. They try to lure the PCs into a smoldering ruin by making fake wailing crying baby noises, then ambush them in the ruin. You could have a fun multi-level encounter with goblins on upper levels attacking down through burnt out floors, and hazardous damaged terrain. Floors that could collapse, lots of cover. I think it'd be a fun place to have a fight.


----------



## TheRealRonn (Dec 9, 2008)

I think both of those suggestions are EXCELLENT! Wish You had posted them before our group went through Gate Pass.


----------

